# John Field's Piano Concertos mix-up



## tempo (Nov 8, 2012)

I believe I am right that THIS is *John Field's Piano Concerto No. 2, H31*, as written in three movements by the composer - unlike his THIRD concerto, for which he wrote only two movements (no middle slow movement).






However, lots of albums - including Classic FM's own playlist - seem to describe this as Piano Concerto *3* instead, in the process implying that the SECOND concerto is the one with only two movements.

Your thoughts?!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

When I was growing up the famous Dvorak symphony "From the New World" was his No. 5, then it mysteriously became No. 9. 

Schubert's "Unfinished" is either No. 8 or or No. 7 depending on which catalog you use. This sort of thing happens all the time. 

It's really annoying for us collectors.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I have the Field concertos No. 2 and 3 performed by John O'Connor and the Scottish Chamber Orchestra. Both concertos are played with 3 movements. The one you listed as No. 2 (A flat) is listed as No. 2 on my recording as well.


----------



## tempo (Nov 8, 2012)

Ah, yes, but Field didn't actually compose a middle movement for one of his piano concertos - the third. Some recordings of this concerto insert a nocturne by Field, with orchestral accompaniment, as a slow movement.


----------

